# New litters!



## CBE Rodents (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few litters I have right now.

Litter with two Red eyed Gold bandeds, one variegated Red Eyed Gold, one Variegated Gold Brindle, and one Banded Brindle:










----------------

Litter with 3 self argentes, 1 variegated argent, 2 Banded Argent, 1 REW, and 3 Variegated Argentes, mostly white with a few spots on their face.



















----------------

Litter with 6 'gold' babies, 1 'silver/lilac', and 1 REW. I say 'gold' because they seem to all have random black patches/brindle patches. I also say 'silver/lilac' because I have no idea what color that baby is. The mother is a Gold and the father is a variegated agouti (mostly white), and he's out of a vari merle doe (mostly white with black/grey patches on the face) and by a gold banded buck. Her color was unexpected, lol.


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

they are just precious


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

They're gorgeous!
The unexpected one especially.


----------

